# Small Clip of Me, n20,walker,and the twisted group



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

working on johns pink lift with twisted.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

walker has the same taste in shirts as i do. he always wearing one too


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Who's fox body mustang is that?


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

All the cars were johns cept the 03 dsg lightning there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Who's fox body mustang is that?


 
that car is a certified sleeper toooooooo


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Sleeper ? Lol it's a gutted race
Car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

03dsglightning said:


> Sleeper ? Lol it's a gutted race
> Car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but if you looked at it would you think its as fast as it is not knowing


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, is that rear mount pink.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Eight said:


> Cool, is that rear mount pink.


whole thing is pink! :bigok:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yea, I'm stupid.lol Just now saw that he sais the whole thing was pink.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

walker said:


> but if you looked at it would you think its as fast as it is not knowing


yep its not really a looker.....but she puts out !!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Taking a ford to a drag race is like taking a honda to a pit race. You got the best seat to see who is gonna win! :nutkick: :haha:


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Huh odd... A new 5.0 mustang went 11.8 stock with some drag radials last night @ Dallas race
Way. That's faster than Chevys 76,000$ z06 vette 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I knew I could get atleast one of my Ford buddies fired up with that one! lol


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

